# When is the first meal after molting?



## patrickn (May 24, 2007)

When should I feed my mantis after its molting?

Thx


----------



## OGIGA (May 25, 2007)

I feed them as long as they take food. As nymphs, they'll take food pretty soon after molting, around 12 hours. After their final molt, however, they really lose their appetite for a long time. I have two males who seem to have lost their appetite forever. The females get their appetite back.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 25, 2007)

I leave a day or so, sometimes it depends if it was feed before moulting, look at its abdomen, it will probably be hungry if it is thin.


----------

